# Does anyone have Meistergram machines ?



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I have 2 Meistergram Pro1500 machines that are over 3 years old. One is leased & has been nothing but trouble since I got it. The person that sold these to me has "disappeared" & didn't respond to tech problems anyway. An authorized repair tech has attempted to work on the machines but they are not the same as the ones that Pantograms sells now, so that isn't working. Does anyone know any thing about these machines or of a service tech w/ experience on the older models? Thanks


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Can't you cancel the lease and return the machine?


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a "Vital Link" Meistergram machine; a good sturdy bridge machine. I did get a local mechanic to look at it once and he really didn't do much to help. I know it is a China made version of an older but good model like a Baruden or something. I've pretty much had to solve my own problems.

Do you have a specific issue?


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

2 birds w/ 1 stone ...The lease is non-cancelable & must be in working order at the end of the lease if I'm not going to keep it.

My machines also came from Vita Link, now closed. The one that is giving trouble is a "show machine only used 2 times". Also recently noticed that the data plate appears to have been altered. At startup the machine displays error message: stop position error.Press clear & trim, get machine Lost a Pulse. Press clear, get main motor error. Press clear, trim motor overtime. Less than a year into the lease the picker shaft broke, which is something no one had ever heard of happening. So far the solenoid, picker shaft, picker, fixed & moverable knives & a circuit board have been replaced. Even though the machine is still under warrenty I have had to pay for everything except the circuit board. The importer agreed (after much discussion) to honor the electrical end. Sorry for being so wordy, hoping you might recognize some of the issues this machine has.


----------



## patm7419 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, sorry I can't help at all. But I wanted to say that I'm sorry you are going through all of this. What a headache. I sure hope you get some help!


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, hope no one else has had this happen to them.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Those fortunately are not problems I've had to deal with.

I would be looking at timing issues; on mine I think the belt has slipped a notch and it works much better when I time it about 5 degrees past the mark.

I also found a maintenance CD for a similar machine that I've used to find my way into taking things apart I wouldn't have otherwise... you may find something lose in there that could be contributing.

Sorry for the problems... all machines have a "Monday morning" version where there are lots of things not quite done right.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep, should have looked for a born on date. Is the CD you have the one from enbroiderytrainingvideos? I have that & it has helped w/ some things.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

SEWORIGINALEMB said:


> Yep, should have looked for a born on date. Is the CD you have the one from enbroiderytrainingvideos? I have that & it has helped w/ some things.


Yeah I think it may be the same one.


----------

